# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Oslon raitiotiet

## Piirka

Ratikkalinjojen määrä vähenee yhdellä nykyisistä. Muilla paitsi linjalla 17 itäpään päätepysäkit vaihtuvat. Uusi linjasto ensi vuonna:

11 Majostuen-Homansby-Stortorvet-Ljabru
12 Majostuen-Frogner-Aker brygge-Torshov-Kjelsås
13 Jar-Nationaltheatret-Thorshov-Disen
17 Rikshospitalet-Stortorvet-Carl Berner-Storo
19 Majorstuen-Briskeby-Stortorvet

Linja 18 lakkautetaan. Uusilla linjoilla vuoroväliksi tulee 7,5 min paitsi linjalla 17 (6 min) ja 19 (edelleen 15 min). Trondheimsveienillä (linja 17) ratikkaliikenne tihenee (10 min  :Arrow:  6 min) ja synkronisoidaan uuden runkobussilinjan 31 kanssa (jonka vuoroväli muuttuu niinikään 15 min  :Arrow:  6 min). Raitoiliikennettä vähennetään Rikshospitalin ja Torshovin suunnilla. Rikshospitalin suuntaan pääsee nyt 12 kertaa tunnissa, kun ensi vuonna vain 10 kertaa. Torshovin suunnalla määrä vähenee 18  :Arrow:  16 vuoroon tunnissa.

Piirka

Edit-PS. Hups, joo. Muutokset onkin tarkoitus toteuttaa vuonna 2008. Korjasin sen otsikkoon.

----------


## JE

Siis täh? Sen tiesin että kymppilinja on tänä vuonna lahdattu vuorovälien tihentämisen myötä, mutta luulin tuota esittämääsi verkkoa eräänlaiseksi pitkän aikavälin ohjelmaksi, sellaisena se ainakin pari kuukautta sitten esitettiin. No, kyllä tuokin verkko varmaan ihan toimiva on. Heikko palvelu Trondheimsveienillä on kai ollut viime vuosina suurimpia ruikutuksen aiheita, joten oslolaisille lienee helpotus tuo linjan 17 uusi vuoroväli. Yksi mikä kummastuttaa, on että linja 17 ei jatka Diseniin asti. Tuolla verkostolla nimittäin Storo jää tavallaan pussiin, ilman että linjalta 17 olisi sujuvaa vaihtoa 12:lle ja 13:lle.

----------


## Piirka

> Yksi mikä kummastuttaa, on että linja 17 ei jatka Diseniin asti. Tuolla verkostolla nimittäin Storo jää tavallaan pussiin, ilman että linjalta 17 olisi sujuvaa vaihtoa 12:lle ja 13:lle.


OS:n raportti perustelee tätä vaihtoehtoa pysäkkijärjestelyjen selkeyttämisellä  :Twisted Evil:  - Kjelsåsin ja Grünerløkkan suunnan ratikat pysähtyvät Storo bru -nimisellä pysäkillä ja Sinsenin suunnan ratikat taas Store Ringveienin pysäkillä Storossa. Ehkäpä tässä on OS:n salaliitto ratikoiden hävittämiseksi. Kun Storon raitiolinjastoa näennäisesti "parannetaan" ja ihmiset ohjautuvatkin sitten Storon metroasemalle, voi OS todeta, että eihän kukaan ratikkaa siellä käytä ja lakkauttaa sitten Kjelsåsin ja Sinsenin ratikkalinjat.

Toisella kädellä OS:n raportti pohtii mahdollisia raitiolinjaston laajenemissuuntia. Aikasemmin pohdittuja linjoja ovat Sinsenistä Tonsenhaugeniin (reitti osa nykyistä bussilinjaa 31) ja Kolsåsiin sekä Holmenkollenin radan muuntaminen raitiolinjaksi. Uusia suuntia ovat Ljabru-Hauketo ja Kolsås-Rykkinn. Kolsåsin eri vaihtoehdot vaativat Akerhusin lääninhallinnon osallistumista rakennuskustannuksiin.

OS suunnittelee myös keskustan reittejä uusiksi. Useamman rakennusvaiheen jälkeen kaikilla viidellä linjalla olisi yhteinen pysäkkipari Jernbanetorgetilla. Tämä saavutettaisiin siirtämällä linja 17 kulkemaan Brugatanilta Nationaltheatretille ja edelleen uusia raiteita pitkin (Frederiks gate) Holbergs plassille ja edelleen omaa reittiä pitkin Rikshospitalitille.
Linja 11 siirtyisi pois Biskop Gunnerus' gatelta/Schweigaards gatelta. Korvaava uusi yhteys rakennettaisiin Oslo S:n eteläpuolelle Nylands Allélle. OS perustelee tätä toimenpidettä sillä, että Brugaten pysäkki on ruuhkainen ja linja 17 ei palvele Jernbanetorgetin pysäkin aluetta. Mikäli tämä reittimuutos toteuttuu, niin Jernbanetorgetin pysäkkiparilla pysähtyy aamusta iltaan 38 vuoroa suuntaansa. Ilmeisesti tämä ei OS:n mielestä ole ruuhkaisaa   :Twisted Evil:  

Piirka

----------


## JE

> OS:n raportti perustelee tätä vaihtoehtoa pysäkkijärjestelyjen selkeyttämisellä  - Kjelsåsin ja Grünerløkkan suunnan ratikat pysähtyvät Storo bru -nimisellä pysäkillä ja Sinsenin suunnan ratikat taas Store Ringveienin pysäkillä Storossa. Ehkäpä tässä on OS:n salaliitto ratikoiden hävittämiseksi. Kun Storon raitiolinjastoa näennäisesti "parannetaan" ja ihmiset ohjautuvatkin sitten Storon metroasemalle, voi OS todeta, että eihän kukaan ratikkaa siellä käytä ja lakkauttaa sitten Kjelsåsin ja Sinsenin ratikkalinjat.


Niinpäniin. 1980-luvullahan tilanne oli juuri tuo, että noilla haaroilla ei ollut yhteyttä Grefsenin seudulla. Sitten tilannetta muutettiin, mutta toisaalta silloin ei ollut metroa kilpailemassa.

Moneen otteeseen olen kuullut monista eri projekteista ratikkaliikenteen kehittämiseksi, mutta harvoinpa niistä on Oslossa mitään tullut. Ongelma liittyy osittain siihenkin, että Norjan sisäpolitiikka on ollut melkoinen saippuaooppera - käsittämättömiä käänteitä alinomaa ja niillähän on myös joukkoliikenteeseen vaikutuksensa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Linjaa 13 lienee pidennetty Jarista Bekkestuaan jo elokuussa (2007). Tuota väliä ajetaan muilta osin lähes täysin suljettua Kolsåsbanenia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linjaa 13 lienee pidennetty Jarista Bekkestuaan jo elokuussa (2007). Tuota väliä ajetaan muilta osin lähes täysin suljettua Kolsåsbanenia.


Ja nyt siis linja on vähäksi aikaa lyhenemässä Ørakeriin. Tämän ja Skøyenin välinen sukkulaliikenne hoidetaan Ruterin mukaan huhtikuun 14. päivään saakka kaksisuuntaisella kalustolla. Skøyenissä on siis vaunun vaihto. Johtuneeko erikoinen järjestely sitten siitä, että linjan 13 kaikkiin vuoroihin ei riitä SL95-kalustoa...? Ørakerhan on ilman silmukkaa. Lilleakerin väliaikainen silmukka sitten taas valmistunee 15.4.2009, jolloin linjan 13 päätepiste asettunee sinne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Osaisiko nimim "Piirka" tai joku muu Oslon tunteva kertoa enemmän tai laittaa kuvia Oslon uusimmasta raitiovaunutyypistä, sellainen pitkä makkaran näköinen matalalattiavaunu. Yritin etsiä netistä kuvia ja tietoa, mutta vähän kehnoin tuloksin. Kyseinen vaunutyyppi esiintyi muuten telkkarissa "Piirka" -komediasarjassa viime tiistaina. Jakson uusinta tulee ensi lauantaina. Ainakin sisältäpäin se vaunu vaikutti tilavalta ja fiksulta, melkein kuin metrolta. Sikäli kiinnostaa, että olisiko siitä vaunutyypistä jotain Helsingille, vai onko se liian iso?

t. Rainer

PS onko "Piirka" -nimimerkillä esiintyvä pohjoismaisen joukkoliikenteen asiantuntija sama henkilö kuin "Rattivaunu"?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Oslon "uusi" ratikkamalli on SL95. Kuva tässä.

En ole Piirka. Ymmärtääkseni Piirkan ja minun välinen ikäero vuosikymmeniä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oslon "uusi" ratikkamalli on SL95. Kuva tässä.


Kiitos. Nyt muistan että noita kuviahan taisi olla Raitio-lehdessä pari numeroa sitten.

t. Rainer

----------


## hylje

Oslon raitiotiet vaikuttavat aika samassa hengessä toimivilta kuin Lissabonin. Hylättyjä raiteita siellä sun täällä ja vain kourallinen linjoja, metro tukemassa tai korvaamassa. Uusimmat ratikat ovat molemmilla puolimatalia kolmiosaisia. Lissabonissa tosin löytyy niitä kaksiakselisiakin..

----------


## Piirka

Oslolainen paikallislehti Nordstrands Blad kirjoittaa "ratikoiden hajoittavan katua Holtetin pysäkin kohdalla" (Holtet sijaitsee entisellä Ekebergsbanenin varrella). Paikalliset autoilijat raivoavat kiskojen kohdille syntyneistä kuopista syyttäen Ruterin uusia painavia ratikoita (lue: SL95). Artikkelin kuvituksena kuva Kongsveienin tasoristeyksen syvistä kuopista kiskojen kohdalla. (Kuvassa vasemmalla Holtetin hallivaihde/raide - itse halli on taustalla vasemmalla).

----------


## Lauri Räty

Kuten Oslon T-banea käsittelevässä ketjussa kerrottiin, osa linjan 13 vuoroista liikennöidään SL79-kalustolla. Vaunujen yksisuuntaisuudesta johtuen vaunut ajetaan ympäri Lilleakerin väliaikaisessa kääntösilmukassa ja peruutetaan Jariin. 

Liitteenä muutamia kuvia perjantailta 13.5.2011.

----------


## JE

Aikaisemmin Oslossa on valmisteltu 45 uuden raitiovaunun hankintaa, jolla korvattaisiin pois 25 vanhinta SL79-vaunua. Näin vaunujen kokonaismäärä nousisi 92 vaunuun. Toisaalta on spekuloitu SL95-vaunujen tulevaisuudella, koska vaunujen korkea energiankulutus ja erinäiset ongelmat ovat nostaneet kustannukset kohtuuttomiksi. Koska myös SL95-sarjan korvaamista pidetään perusteltuna, on nyt päädytty ratkaisuun korvata koko nykyinen vaunukalusto 84 vaunun uudella sarjalla. Uudet vaunut olisivat SL95-sarjan kokoluokassa olevia kaksisuuntavaunuja (Ruterin strateginen joukkoliikennesuunnitelma 2012-2060). Nähtäväksi jää, toteutuuko tämä suunnitelma, ja jos toteutuu, millä aikataululla. Suunnitelmassa on esitetty myös muutama raitiolinjaston laajennusprojekti aivan lähivuosille, mutta merkittävää kasvua raitiotieverkostolle on odotettavissa vasta parinkymmenen vuoden aikajänteellä.

----------


## JE

Linkki uudishankintaan:

http://ret-web05.int.retriever.no/go...0b716355960533

Ensi vaiheessa hankitaan 67 uutta vaunua, ja myöhemmin mahdollisesti 17 lisävaunua. 67 vaunun hankinnalla korvautunevat pois ainakin 25 vanhinta SL79-vaunua sekä SL95-sarja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Linkki uudishankintaan:
> http://ret-web05.int.retriever.no/go...0b716355960533


Kun karsitaan toimittajan tyylittelyt pois, Oslossa on laskettu, että on kannattavampaa hankkia uusia vaunuja uusimpien Ansaldon toimittamien vaunujen tilalle kuin maksaa Ansaldon vaunujen korkeita ylläpitokuluja. Ja seuraava hankinta halutaan varmistaa kahdella tavalla, jotta vältettäisiin ostamasta jälleen huonosti toimivia ja siten kalliiksi tulevia vaunuja. Ensinnä halutaan ostaa vaunuja, joista on jo käyttökokemusta ja jotka siis tiedetään toimiviksi. Toiseksi hankintaan sisällytetään huoltosopimusoptio, joka on hyvä vakuus siitä, että vaunut toimivat ihan oikeasti.

Kovin on tutun tuntuista. Meilläkin uudet vaunut ovat ongelmallisia ja niiden ylläpito tulee kalliiksi. Huoltosopimuksella onneksi korkeat kulut on siirretty vaunujen toimittajalle. Uusien vaunujen hankinnassa on meilläkin huoltosopimusoptio. Siinä kuitenkin poikkeamme Osolosta, että olemme tilanneet vaunuja, joista ei ole käyttökokemusta. Eli on tehty samoin kuin Variotrameja tai Oslossa Ansaldoja hankittaessa. Mutta tähän on meillä päädytty nimenomaan kokemuksien vuoksi. Missään ei ole matalalattiavaunua, joka olisi osoittautunut luotettavaksi sellaisella rataverkolla kuin Helsingissä ja toimisi Helsingin kaarteissa ja mäissä.

Antero

----------


## JE

Kyllä. Minusta on selvää, että Oslollekin "hyllytavaran" hankkiminen on mahdollista vain, koska mitä ilmeisimminkään kokonaan matalalattiainen kalusto ei heitä kiinnosta. Osamatalat vaunut soveltunevat myös heidän mutkaiseen ja mäkiseen rataverkkoon paremmin kuin kokonaan matalat. Oslon etuna tietysti on myös 2,6 metrin kalustoleveys ja normaali raideleveys, jotka hieman (jos eivät kovin olennaisesti) lisäävät markkinoilta löytyvien sopivien vaunujen valikoimaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kun karsitaan toimittajan tyylittelyt pois, Oslossa on laskettu, että on kannattavampaa hankkia uusia vaunuja uusimpien Ansaldon toimittamien vaunujen tilalle kuin maksaa Ansaldon vaunujen korkeita ylläpitokuluja. [...] Kovin on tutun tuntuista. Meilläkin uudet vaunut ovat ongelmallisia ja niiden ylläpito tulee kalliiksi.


Mitä Oslo edellä, sitä Helsinki perässä. Ja suuri kysymysmerkki. Eli käykö meilläkin niin, että Transtech-vaunujen saapuessa Variot lähtevät hyvin äkkiä poistoon? En pitäisi sitä ollenkaan huonona asiana, jos näin kävisi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä Oslo edellä, sitä Helsinki perässä.


Tässä tapauksessa taitaa mennä päinvastoin. Helsinkihän on jo tarjouskilpailun käynyt ja hankinta on menossa. Oslo on vasta päättänyt aloittaa hankinnan. Kerrankin ollaan edellä!

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä tapauksessa taitaa mennä päinvastoin. Helsinkihän on jo tarjouskilpailun käynyt ja hankinta on menossa. Oslo on vasta päättänyt aloittaa hankinnan. Kerrankin ollaan edellä!


Jep, meinasin vaan sitä, että Oslossa sanotaan jo ääneen se, että kaluston uusimmat vaunut menevät ensimmäisinä romuksi. Meillä en muista, että tuollaisesta olisi ollut puhetta, mutta pitäisin kovasti toivottavana sitä, että kulkisimme tässä Oslon tietä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Oslon osalta voisi kysyä SL95 - vaunuista, että ovatko niiden ominaisuudet sellaiset, että ne toimisivat paremmin toisenlaisella radalla, esimerkiksi tasajännitteisellä paikallisjunaradalla. Käsittääkseni Oslossa rataverkon kunto ja geometria ovat myös olleet huonoja.

Varioiden osalta olen ymmärtänyt, että ne selviäisivät paremmin helpomman geometrian 1000 mm - radalla.

Tällöin ko. kalusto voisi romutuksen sijaan lähteä etsimään parempaa kotia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Varioiden osalta olen ymmärtänyt, että ne selviäisivät paremmin helpomman geometrian 1000 mm - radalla.
> 
> Tällöin ko. kalusto voisi romutuksen sijaan lähteä etsimään parempaa kotia.


Varmaan selviäisivätkin, mutta mahtavatko ne olla reilun kymmenen vuoden Helsingin rääkin jälkeen enää sellaisessa kunnossa, että kelpaavat kellekään? Onhan niitä remontoitu ja paikkailtu täällä aika mittavasti, mutta jos vaunuille uusi koti löytyy, niin niiden pitäisi olla lähtiessään aika hyväkuntoisia. Jos vaunut ovat sieltä sun täältä valmiiksi revenneitä ja väsyneitä, niin silloinhan ne eivät kestä missään.

Sinänsä tietysti tuntuisi aika hurjalta lähteä romuttamaan alle 20-vuotiaita vaunuja, joten vähimmillään kai ne kannattaisi myydä edullisesti uuteen kotiin, joka ostaisi ne sillä ajatuksella, että ajaa niin kauan kuin vaunut kestävät.

----------


## hmikko

> Jep, meinasin vaan sitä, että Oslossa sanotaan jo ääneen se, että kaluston uusimmat vaunut menevät ensimmäisinä romuksi. Meillä en muista, että tuollaisesta olisi ollut puhetta, mutta pitäisin kovasti toivottavana sitä, että kulkisimme tässä Oslon tietä.


Varioiden ongelmallisuutta ei tietysti haluta mainostaa eikä antaa enempää vikainvestoinin vaikutelmaa kuin on jo syntynyt, mutta miten on, poistuvatko välipalattomat NrI:t samaan aikaan vai peräti ensin? Ne taitaisivat olla vastaisuudessakin mieluisampaa varakalustoa kuin Variot.

----------


## JE

> Oslon osalta voisi kysyä SL95 - vaunuista, että ovatko niiden ominaisuudet sellaiset, että ne toimisivat paremmin toisenlaisella radalla, esimerkiksi tasajännitteisellä paikallisjunaradalla. Käsittääkseni Oslossa rataverkon kunto ja geometria ovat myös olleet huonoja.


Oslon SL95-vaunujen ongelmana ei niinkään ole vaunun rakenne. Voi hyvin olla, että siinäkin on parantamisen varaa, mutta rakenneratkaisultaan vaunu on Osloon vähintäänkin kelvollinen. Sen sijaan vaunutyyppiä vaivaavat sähkötekniikkaan liittyvät ongelmat: liian korkea melutaso (tämä ongelma lienee kuitenkin nyttemmin korjattu ainakin osaksi), liian korkea energiankulutus ja ennen kaikkea lukemattomat komponenttien vikaantumiset. Tässä suhteessa vaunutyyppi on hyvin läheistä sukua Ansaldon muille samanikäisille vaunuille. Esimerkiksi Birminghamin-Wolverhamptonin radan T68-vaunut ovat samanikäisiä, mutta myös niiden poisto on edessä, nimenomaan onnettoman elektroniikan vuoksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oslon SL95-vaunujen ... Esimerkiksi Birminghamin-Wolverhamptonin radan T68-vaunut ovat samanikäisiä, mutta myös niiden poisto on edessä, nimenomaan onnettoman elektroniikan vuoksi.


Oslon vaunujen merkittävä korjaamaton ongelma on ymmärtääkseni vaunun paino. Suuri energinakulutuskin johtunee osin siitä. En tunne yksityiskohtia, mutta vaunun tehonsäätöjärjestelmän uusiminen toimivalla ei ainakaan ole kovin ihmeellinen asia, jos se on ainoa käytön este jossain muualla kuin Oslossa. Ei ole ollenkaan ainutlaatuista, että ratikoiden tehonsäädöt uusitaan.

Antero

----------


## JE

> Oslon vaunujen merkittävä korjaamaton ongelma on ymmärtääkseni vaunun paino. Suuri energinakulutuskin johtunee osin siitä. En tunne yksityiskohtia, mutta vaunun tehonsäätöjärjestelmän uusiminen toimivalla ei ainakaan ole kovin ihmeellinen asia, jos se on ainoa käytön este jossain muualla kuin Oslossa. Ei ole ollenkaan ainutlaatuista, että ratikoiden tehonsäädöt uusitaan.


Paino-ongelmaa en tullut ajatelleeksi. Mutta se on tosiaan noilla vaunuilla merkittävä. Hankintasopimuksen mukainen tyhjäpaino SL95-vaunuille oli 52,3 tonnia, vaunujen nykyinen tyhjäpaino on 65,0 tonnia. Se tarkoittaa pitkälle toista tonnia lisäpainoa akselia kohden. On varmasti totta, että tehonsäätöjen uusiminen toisi tähän ongelmaan ratkaisun ja auttaisi uuden käyttökohteen löytämisessä muualta Euroopasta. Mutta ongelmat eivät missään tapauksessa kumpua yksinomaan ylipainosta. Paljon vaikeuttaa myös sekä Oslon vaunujen että Birminghamin vaunujen (T69 - ei T68 kuten viimeksi virheellisesti väitin) epästandardinomaisuus. Ilmeisesti jokaisessa vaunussa piuhat on vedetty omalla tavallaan, eivätkä mitkään kaksi vaunua kytkennöiltään vastaa ainakaan täysin toisiaan. Lisäksi vaunujen käytettävyyttä heikentää niiden toisen valmistajan Fireman konkurssi, jonka vuoksi varaosien saanti on muuttumassa painajaismaisen vaikeaksi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ilmeisesti jokaisessa vaunussa piuhat on vedetty omalla tavallaan, eivätkä mitkään kaksi vaunua kytkennöiltään vastaa ainakaan täysin toisiaan. Lisäksi vaunujen käytettävyyttä heikentää niiden toisen valmistajan Fireman konkurssi, jonka vuoksi varaosien saanti on muuttumassa painajaismaisen vaikeaksi.


No kuulostaa kyllä todella toivottomalta. Painonsa puolesta vaunuille pitäisi oikeastaan löytää käyttöä rautatieradalla. Katuradoille akselipaino alkaa olla liian suuri.

Antero

----------


## Piirka

> No kuulostaa kyllä todella toivottomalta. Painonsa puolesta vaunuille pitäisi oikeastaan löytää käyttöä rautatieradalla. Katuradoille akselipaino alkaa olla liian suuri.


Oslossa SL95:n akselipaino ei vain ala olla, vaan on liian liian suuri. Sen huomaa kun tarkastelee aikasemmin linkittämääni Nordstrands Bladin uutiskuvaa Holtetista.

----------


## Piirka

Oslossa pohditaan raitioliikenteen lakkauttamista. Kaupunginvaltuustolle tuodussa esityksessä ehdotetaan raitioliikenteen lakkauttamista (ilmeisesti toistaiseksi). Esityksen mukaan ratainfra on uusittava, mikäli Osloon tilataan uusia vaunuja korvamaan kaikki nykyiset trikkenit. Mikäli raitiorataa ei korjata, saattaa korjaamaton rata tärisyttää tulevaisuuden uudet vaunut rikki. Koska kaupungilla ei ole pistää likoon 1,3 miljardia kruunua (n. 165 miljoonaa ) uusittavaan ratainfraan, ei esityksen mukaan uusia vaunuja siksi kannata tilata. Valtuuston puheenjohtaja toppuuttelee lakkauttamisuhkaa, hänen mukaansa Oslo on tulevaisuudessakin ratikkakaupunki.

Näin niinkuin lyhyesti uutinen Ulun murteella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Esityksen mukaan ratainfra on uusittava, mikäli Osloon tilataan uusia vaunuja korvamaan kaikki nykyiset trikkenit. Mikäli raitiorataa ei korjata, saattaa korjaamaton rata tärisyttää tulevaisuuden uudet vaunut rikki.


Periaatteessa hyvä ajatus, tilannehan on vähän sama kuin meillä Varioiden kanssa. Jos ei rata olisi kuten on, niin Variot kestäisivät. Tosin meillä pitäisi uusia ratojen lisäksi koko kaupunki poistamalla mäet ja kapeat kadut. Mutta pidän vähän liioitteluna, että koko systeemi pitäisi sulkea. Eivät uudet vaunut kerralla tule, joten rataverkon uusiminen voidaan tehdä vaiheittain.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ehdotus on sikäli typerä, että siinä halutaan tarkasteluvaihtoehdoksi raitiotien lakkauttaminen. Oslossa on tällä hetkellä Höyren (= Kokoomus) ja Fremskrittspartietin (=Persut) vähemmistöhallitus, joka nojaa Venstren (=Edistyspuolue) ja Kristillisdemokraattien tukeen budjettiasioissa. Uutisessa Venstre ja Arbeiderpartiet vastustivat voimakkaasti lakkauttamisajatusta. 

Oslossa pääongelmana on mitä ilmeisemmin raitiotieinfran kunnossapitovelka, jolla on taustansa varmasti jo raitiotien lakkauttamissuunnitelmissa 1960-77 välisenä aikana. On järjellinen ajatus, että yhdessä uusien vaunujen hankinnan kanssa tarkastellaan raitiotieinfran kunnostus- ja uudistusohjelma. Tällaisessa tarkastelussa ei ole perusteltua eikä tarpeen pitää vaihtoehtona raitiotien lakkautusta. Oslossa on lisäksi kuitenkin merkittäviä uusia tai kunnostettuja rataosia.

----------


## hmikko

Aftenpostenin juttu Oslon eniten peruskorjausreissulla myöhästyneestä SL95-vaunusta. Se vietti vuonna 2007 sattuneen kolarin jälkeen viisi vuotta Italiassa korjailtavana:

http://oslopuls.aftenposten.no/byliv/article642685.ece

Jutun lopussa mainitaan, että Oslo valmistelee 67 uuden raitiovaunun hankkimista ja koko moniongelmaisen SL95-sarjan hylkäämistä. Ruotsalaisen foorumin kirjoittajan mukaan uusien vaunujen hankinta valmisteltiin jo kertaalleen vuonna 2009, mutta silloiset päättäjät pysäyttivät hankkeen. Kaupunginvaltuuston voimasuhteet muuttuivat tämän vuoden vaaleissa ja nyt vaunuhankinnoille on tukea. Vaunumarkkinat ovat parissa kolmessa vuodessa muuttuneet, ja käsittääkseni ei ole selkoa siitä, aloitetaanko hankinta kokonaan alusta. Liekö Transtech hyökkäämässä tarjoamaan?

----------


## JE

2009 keskeytetyssä hankinnassa oli kyse 45 uudesta vaunusta, jotka olisivat tulleet korvaamaan 25 vanhinta SL79-nivelvaunua, eli numeroita 101-125. Kahdenkymmenen vaunun lisäys oli ajateltu verkoston laajennuksia varten ja italialaisvaunujen häiriöherkkyydestä seuraavan vaunupulan ehkäisemiseen.

Uudessa hankinnassa vaunumääräksi on määritetty 67 vaunua. Aiemmin hankinnan piti olla noin 80 vaunua, joilla olisi korvattu koko nykyinen vaunusto. Nyt suunnitelmana on kuitenkin korvata 25 vanhinta SL79-niveltä ja lisäksi italialaiset SL95-vaunut. Nykyisestä kalustosta liikenteeseen jäisivät siten vain 15 kpl SL79-vaunuja, numerot 126-140 vuosilta 1989-1990. Vaunujen kokonaismääräksi tulisi 82 vaunua, eli kymmenen enemmän kuin nyt. Tämän toivotaan, yhdessä uusilta vaunuilta odotetun paremman toimintavarmuuden kanssa, mahdollistavan verkoston laajennukset. Linja 13 jatketaan lähitulevaisuudessa metrorataa pitkin Bekkestuaan heti, kunhan riittävä määrä vaunuja on varustettu metron kulunvalvonnalla. Lisäksi suunnitteilla on kaksi muuta laajennusta, mukaan luettuna pitkään laajennussuunnitelmissa tuloksetta esiintynyt Tönsenhagenin rata kaupungin pohjoisosissa.

----------


## Albert

29.4.: Kaikki SL95 -vaunut kahta lukuun ottamatta on postettu liikenteestä rakenteista löytyneiden vaurioiden vuoksi.
http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/a...artid=10109632

----------


## bussifriikki

> 29.4.: Kaikki SL95 -vaunut kahta lukuun ottamatta on postettu liikenteestä rakenteista löytyneiden vaurioiden vuoksi.
> http://www.vg.no/nyheter/innenriks/a...artid=10109632


Millaisen vaurion?

----------


## Albert

Kaiketi ruostetta ja halkeamia vaununosia yhdistävissä kiinnikkeissä. Vaikee tuo norjankieli. Ei TranslateClient edes auta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Aivan oikein tulkittu. Alkuun yhdestä yksiköstä löydettiin ruosteen aiheuttamaa halkeilua nivelissä. Kun tutkimuksiin otettiin kuusi muuta vaunua, joista niistäkin löytyi samanlaisia vaurioita, päätettiin koko SL-95 -kalusto poistaa liikenteestä toistaiseksi ja arvioida tilanne. Nyt koko kalustolle tehdään laatututkimus ja toivotaan, että osa kalustosta saadaan käyttöön pian.

VG:n mukaan Oslotrikken odottaa Ansaldolta korkeinta prioriteettia ja fokusta ongelman ratkaisuun. Mitenköhän Ansaldo mahtaa suhtautua asiaan, kun kalusto on jo yli kymmenvuotiasta? Toisaalta vaunutyypin ruosteilusta on tiedetty jo siitä saakka, kun ensimmäinen vaunu oli valmistunut vuonna 1999.

----------


## Antero Alku

> VG:n mukaan Oslotrikken odottaa Ansaldolta korkeinta prioriteettia ja fokusta ongelman ratkaisuun. Mitenköhän Ansaldo mahtaa suhtautua asiaan, kun kalusto on jo yli kymmenvuotiasta? Toisaalta vaunutyypin ruosteilusta on tiedetty jo siitä saakka, kun ensimmäinen vaunu oli valmistunut vuonna 1999.


Ansaldon rooli riippuu siitä, minkälainen takuu vaunuille on hankintasopimuksessa määritelty. Silloin, kun vaunut hankintaan kymmeniksi vuosiksi, voidaan sopia korroosion tyyppisille pitkän ajan kuluessa esiin tuleville vioille useiden vuosien takuuaika. Jos tällaista takuuta ei ole, kysymys on silloin siitä, että vaunun suunnittelijalta ja valmistajalta toivotaan tilanteeseen apua, koska suunnittelijalla on hallussaan tarvittava suunnittelumateriaali. Vaikka SL joutuisikin maksamaan korjauksen kokonaan itse, korjauksen hankinta on luultavasti halvempaa Ansaldolta kuin kolmannelta osapuolelta.

Itse ongelmasta voi sanoa, että kyseessä voi olla suunnitteluvirhe. Korroosio sinänsä ei ole suunnitteluvirhe, mutta se on, jos korroosion vaikutusta ei oteta rakenteessa huomioon. Käytännössä tällaisissa tilanteissa siten, että rakenteen ainevahvuudet mitoitetaan niin, että käyttöaikainen korroosio ei heikennä rakennetta niin paljon, ettei rakenne kestä sille tulevaa kuormitusta.

Antero

----------


## Piirka

> Vaikka SL joutuisikin maksamaan korjauksen kokonaan itse...


Paitsi, että Stor-Oslo Lokaltrafikk AS ei maksa mitään korjauksia. SL AS, kuten myös AS Oslo Sporveier, ovat kumpikin nykyään pöytälaatikkoyhtiöitä. 1.1.2008 nuo yhtiöt päätyivät Ruter AS:n omistukseen. Ruter on sama kuin meidän HSL, eli pelkkä liikenteen tilaajataho. OS:lle tehtiin HKL/HelBit 1.7.2003, jolloin eri osiot yhtiöitettiin → Oslo Sporvognsdrift AS (nyk. Oslotrikken) sekä Oslo T-banedrift AS. Bussipuolella toimenpide toteutettiin jo 23.4.1997 (AS Sporveisbussene). Oslotrikken on siis se osapuoli, joka saattaa joutua korroosiogaten maksumieheksi. Tai siis Oslon kunnan veronmaksajat, jos aivan tarkkoja ollaan.




> Korroosio sinänsä ei ole suunnitteluvirhe, mutta se on, jos korroosion vaikutusta ei oteta rakenteessa huomioon.


Tai italialaisille suunnittelijoille ei vain tullut mieleen Oslon talvikunnossapidon erityisolosuhteet? Suolaa kylvetään kaduille kuin siemenviljaa pelloille. Oliskohan mistään ruosteenestoaineista mihinkään, näin jälkikäteen ajatellen?

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Oslotrikken on siis se osapuoli, joka saattaa joutua korroosiogaten maksumieheksi. Tai siis Oslon kunnan veronmaksajat, jos aivan tarkkoja ollaan.


Taikka vaunut Oslotrikkenille vuokraava Oslo Vognselskap AS... Joka tapauksessa loppukädessä tosiaan Oslon veronmaksajat, koska kunta omistaa molemmat.

Ja jotta Oslon joukkoliikenteen organisaatio ei olisi turhan selkeä, on aikanaan _AS Oslo Sporveier_istä erotettu tuottajapuoli _Kollektivtransportproduksjon AS_ (eli KTP) - joka on siis Oslotrikkenin, Oslo T-banedriftin ja Unibussin emoyhtiö - vaihtanut nyt toukokuun alusta nimeä ja on nykyisin _Sporveien Oslo AS_  :Laughing: .

----------


## hmikko

Runsaat organisaatiomuutokset ja liikennelaitos-liikelaitos-laitos-laitokset osataan näköjään muuallakin.

----------


## Compact

> Tai italialaisille suunnittelijoille ei vain tullut mieleen Oslon talvikunnossapidon erityisolosuhteet? Suolaa kylvetään kaduille kuin siemenviljaa pelloille. Oliskohan mistään ruosteenestoaineista mihinkään, näin jälkikäteen ajatellen?


Johtuukos suolaus Oslon nastarengaskielloista, eli saada kaupungin talviolot pois kemiallisesti?
Eikös nastat ole siellä kiellettyjä, tai kalliin hinnan käyttömaksulla mahdollista?

----------


## Albert

http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Oslo-vu...l#.UYoqL0qcGyw
Oslossa mietitään mahdollisuutta vuokrata raitiovaunuja Saksasta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Politik...e-7192771.html
Ilmeisesti SL-95 -vaunulla ei enää ajella kovinkaan pitkään. 30 vaunua on nyt huollossa, kaksi ajossa. Poliitokot tahtovat romuttaa koko sarjan, samoin vanhemmat vaunut, 40 kappaletta, ja hankkia 98 uutta vaunua tilalle. Poikkeuksena Edistyspuolue FrP, joka korvaisi kaikki busseilla.

Päätöstä asiasta ei saada ennen kesää, mutta ilmeisesti todennäköisin ja toivotuin skenario olisi, että italialaiset vaunut olisi käytössä seuraavat viisi vuotta ja vuodesta 2018 vuoteen 2021 koko sarja olisi korvattu uusilla vaunuilla ja pistettäisiin romuksi. Tällä tavoin oslolaiset saattavat saada tapauksen käännettyä voitoksi, koska jos oikein muistan, on sekä vanhoilla että uusilla vaunuilla melko kalliit käyttökustannukset. Ja jos Ansaldon kanssa on diili aikoinaan tehty järkevästi, ei uusien vaunujen pitämisestä liikenteestä koidu isojakaan kustannuksia ja romutus hoituu luonnollisesti elinkaaren vain päättyessä aikaisemmin. Muistaakseni SL-95 -sarjan vaunut eivät ole edes täysin yhteensopivia kaikkien linjareittien ja laiturien kanssa. Joten tässähän on mahdollisuus ihan tuplavoittoon.

Onko Transtech valmiudessa? 98 vaunun tarve, hei!  :Wink:

----------


## Piirka

> 30 vaunua on nyt huollossa, kaksi ajossa.
> 
> Muistaakseni SL-95 -sarjan vaunut eivät ole edes täysin yhteensopivia kaikkien linjareittien ja laiturien kanssa. Joten tässähän on mahdollisuus ihan tuplavoittoon.


Kaksi vaunua (eilen vaunu 145 ja tänään 144) on jo saatu takaisin liikenteeseen. Huomenna pitäisi kolmannen vaunun (168) palautua huollosta. Italiaanoja ei mielellään käytetä Majorstuenin suunnan linjoilla (11, 12 sekä 19), koska jokunen kaarre Homansbyenissä on hieman liian "krappe" (tiukka) ja raiteiden väli on paikoitellen liian pieni näille vaunuille. Bogstadsveienillä uusitaan kiskotus/pysäkit Homansbyenin/Uranienborgin ja Majorstuenin välillä, syksyllä pitäisi osuuden jälleen olla trikkeliikenteen käytössä. Silloin poistuu ilmeisesti italiaanojen käyttörajoitus tuolla suunnalla.




> Johtuukos suolaus Oslon nastarengaskielloista, eli saada kaupungin talviolot pois kemiallisesti?
> Eikös nastat ole siellä kiellettyjä, tai kalliin hinnan käyttömaksulla mahdollista?


Ei kait kiellettyjä, vaan raippamaksulla rasitetut. Vuonna 2010 Oslon autoilijoista 86% käytti kitkarenkaita. Porkkanakeppinä tietenkin "öylätit", eli käyttömaksut. Viime talvena maksut olivat 4 /vrk, 52/kk tai 159 koko kaudelta. Nastarenkaisella autolla ajelevalle öylättimättömälle autolijalle langetetaan sadan egen pikavoitto. Samalla luvalla sai myös ajaa Bergenissä, jossa esiintyy samanlaista nastarengasvihamielisyyttä. Ja johtaa sitten Fakiiri Kronblomin talvikunnossapitotoimenpiteisiin - "suola, suola, enemppi suola".  :Wink:

----------


## Lauri Räty

Toukokuun ajan useita ratikkalinjoja liikennöity Oslossa bussein koska vaunuja ei ole riittävästi normaalia liikennöintiä varten: Ruterin tiedote

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> http://www.osloby.no/nyheter/Oslo-vu...l#.UYoqL0qcGyw
> Oslossa mietitään mahdollisuutta vuokrata raitiovaunuja Saksasta.


Oslolaiset uskovat kuitenkin pärjäävänsä ilman saksalaisia vaunuja. Vaikka edelleen useita vaunuja on poissa käytöstä, on niitä saatu liikenteeseenkin, mm. se vaunu, jossa havaittiin ensimmäisenä vikaa. Voi olla, että norjalaiset reagoi asiaan vakavammin - ehkä liiankin vähän liioittelivatkin - koska saman valmistajan vaunuja on Göteborgissakin aiemmin poistettu käytöstä (30 klp 40:stä).

----------


## JE

Oslossa oli jo jokin aika sitten suunnitelmana korvata koko nykyinen vaunukalusto uudishankinnalla. Tämä konkretisoitui sitten suunnitelmana, jonka myötä uudella sarjalla olisi korvattu vanhimmat 25 kpl SL79-nivelvaunuja sekä SL95-sarja, 15 uusinta SL79-vaunua olisivat jääneet ajoon, lähinnä varavaunuiksi. SL95-sarja arvioitiin uusinta SL79-erää aiheellisemmaksi korvattavaksi paitsi vikaantumisten, myös ylipäänsä korkeiden käyttökustannusten vuoksi.

Pitkälti vaunujen iästä johtuen SL95-korvausta ei kuitenkaan haluttu tehdä, ja uudishankintasuunnitelmia vesitettiin. Vielä muutama kuukausi sitten näytti siltä, että korvattaisiin vain vanhempi erä SL79-vaunuja, ja nekin vasta joskus 2017 tienoilla.

SL95-ruosteskandaali on nyt siinä mielessä hallinnassa, että vaunuja on saatu jonkin verran palautettua ajoon, yli 20 vaunua kuitenkin seisoo yhä. Päätös uudishankinnasta, aiemmin hyllytetyn suunnitelman mukaisesti SL95-sarjakin korvaten, on tämänhetkisten tietojen perusteella mahdollinen ensi syksynä.

Vahvistamattomat arviot viittaavat siihen, että saksalaisten vaunujen vuokrauksessa kyse olisi ollut Kasselin vaunuista numerot 401-416, jotka ovat N8C-tyypin Düwag-nivelvaunuja vuodelta 1981. Vaunut on poistettu ajosta, ja ne on myyty Puolaan. Luovutus sinne on kuitenkin sovittu ajankohdaksi, että vaunut olisivat ainakin periaatteessa voineet tehdä mutkat Oslossa. En kuitenkaan osaa sanoa varmaksi, oliko kyse varmasti tosiaan näistä vaunuista. Jos vastaus on kyllä, voi olla että Oslon-matkan tielle on tullut liian lyhyeksi katsottu mahdollinen käyttöaika kaupungissa ennen jatkomatkaa Puolaan. Jo ennen ruosteskandaalia spekuloitiin mahdollisuudella hankkia käytettyjä Tatroja Berliinistä, mutta tämän hankkeen tielle tuli sama ongelma, joka päätti lyhyeen Tatrojen käytön Norrköpingissä. Berliinin kauppaamat Tatrat ovat tyyppejä KT4Dt-mod ja T6A2-mod, joiden sähköpuoli on mitoitettu 600 V ajojohtojännitteelle, ja näiden pohjoismaisten kaupunkien 750 V systeemi on niille jo hiukan liikaa.

----------


## Piirka

Oslon kaupunginvaltuusto on tehnyt hankintapäätöksen 87 uudesta trikkenistä (uutinen Aftenpostenin Osloby -julkaisussa). Uudet ratikat korvaisivat kokonaisuudessaan sekä SL79 että SL95 -ratikat. Hankinnan hintalappu sijoittuu 2,6 - 3 miljardin kruunun haarukkaan (280 - 325 miljoonaa ). Ensimmäiset vaunut aloittaisivat liikennöinnin mahdollisesti jo vuonna 2019.

----------


## hmikko

Voisin kuvitella, että tuommoisessa tilanteessa tarjouskilpailu viritetään silleen, että onnistuneista ja luotettavaksi osoittautuneista isoista toimituksista saa pisteet. Ei taida luvata hyvää Transtechille?

----------


## 339-DF

> Voisin kuvitella, että tuommoisessa tilanteessa tarjouskilpailu viritetään silleen, että onnistuneista ja luotettavaksi osoittautuneista isoista toimituksista saa pisteet. Ei taida luvata hyvää Transtechille?


No joo. Göteborg kai teki suunnilleen noin, mutta eikös siellä ole tilanne nyt sellainen, ettei oikein kukaan voi tarjota mitään niillä heidän kriteereillään, kun ne pohjoiset hankinnat, joista on riittävän pitkä kokemus, ovat menneet pieleen? Uskon, että oslolaiset ovat tietoisia Articista ja osaavat halutessaan ottaa sen huomioon tarjouskilpailussa. Hyvä on silti kuulla, että tuo vaunuhankinta nyt vihdoin etenee.

----------


## late-

Oslossa on mietitty raitioliikenteen roolia enemmänkin ennen hankintapäätöstä. Rapport: Trikkens rolle.

----------


## hmikko

> Oslossa on mietitty raitioliikenteen roolia enemmänkin ennen hankintapäätöstä. Rapport: Trikkens rolle.


Kiitos tästä. Tuon paperin kuva 4 on mielenkiintoinen. Nousut ratikoihin näyttäisivät lisääntyneen viimeisen kymmenen vuoden aikana 50 %, vaikka ajetut paikkakilometrit eivät ole lisääntyneet vuoden 2006 jälkeen ja kalusto-ongelmista on vissiin kärsitty koko ajan. Kasvu on ollut myös suhteessa nopeampaa kuin kaupungin väestön kasvu ja joukkoliikenteen nousujen määrä kokonaisuutena. Jotain systeemin kehittämisessä on siis tehty oikein, muutenkin kuin ratikoiden osalta, tietysti. Helsingissä on vissiin nousujen määrä ollut suht vakaa tuona aikana, vaikka väestö on kasvanut.

----------


## Piirka

Tänään (vielä norjan ajanlaskussa 6. lokakuuta) vietettiin Oslossa raitioteiden 140-vuotispäivää pienimuotoisin juhlallisuuksin. Tonnin painoinen yhden hevosvoiman kauramoottori _Heggfrid_ veti perässään Kristiania  Sporveisselskabin vaunua nro 6 Majorstuenilta Homansbyenin kautta  Stortorvetille. Edellisen kerran vaunua ulkoilutettiin 15 vuotta sitten. Muutama kuva löytyy täältä. Vaunusarja hankittiin rapakon takaa ja yksi vaunuista myytiin Ruotsiin malliksi tehtaalle, joka toimitti sekä Tukholman että Turun hevosraitiovaunut

----------

